# Форум для размышляющих > Смысл жизни >  Дружба

## buster777

Что вы дмаете про дружбу?
Являеться ли она для вас смыслом жизни?
Вот, что по этому поводу написал мой друг:
"дружба всегда интимней всяких отношений, животрепещущего сердца,
кровоточащего мяса под длинными ногтями.
её не рисуют на асфальте загорелые до колена школьницы
в виде перевёрнутой жопы, пронизанной острой стрелой.
намёк на дружбу не продают поминутно на дырявых матрацах,
провисшие пружины не впиваются в обнажённые бёдра.
дружба - это не воздух в аорте, не шум скоростной магистрали под кожей,
это удовлетворение от сплетения слов и мыслей друг с другом,
это холодные стены в душевой кабине, в которой всегда один.
дружбу пока ещё не растащили на цитаты как псевдо-любовь
по причине общедоступности второй,
из-за неё не бросаются в пролёт окна, не пускают кровь,
не стонут ночами в пустых квартирах.
дружба это больше чем страсть, чем сжатие тонких пальцев на простыне,
дружба это когда ты нигде и ничей,
но тепло согревает тебя изнутри сильнее всяких надуманных чувств.
дружба - прочная цепь от а до я, from a to z
это не поцелуй в губы при встречах-прощаньях, это намного г л у б ж е
по причине отсутствия физиологических инстинктов
и глубоких трещин на запечённых губах.
дружба это оргазм соприкасающихся ладоней "

----------


## Stas

не помню что это такое. нету ни друзей, ни приятелей. не умею (или может просто разучился) я дружить. все эти отношения... довольно таки сложно их строить. и не факт, что помогут когда это будет действительно нужно... если сталкиваешся с трудностями, то к чёрту друзей, можно прикинуться мёртвым, или просто потихоньку уползти...

----------


## ryceHu4ka

не думаю что в друже можно видеть смысл жизни.. ну лично для меня так.

----------


## buster777

> не думаю что в друже можно видеть смысл жизни.. ну лично для меня так.


 А если рассмотреть дружбу как процесс, что вам нравиться или не нравиться? Что будете делать если останетесь без друзей?

----------


## ryceHu4ka

> А если рассмотреть дружбу как процесс, что вам нравиться или не нравиться? Что будете делать если останетесь без друзей?


 дружба. да сама по себе вещь неплохая, нужная). я по натуре лидер и очень общительный человек, и, думаю, что уж совсем без друзей я не останусь)

----------


## stre10k

Для меня дружба в большей части негласный договор о взаимопомощи... Напоминает страховые агенства по своей идее. Дружба в омей жизни занимает не столь большую часть, как кажется, но без нее я бы не смог наверное

друг твой очень клево написал, кстати

----------


## <tyz.Bond

у меня была потрясающая подруга.
ну,она и сейчас где то существует.
ест,пьет,гуляет,смеется.
только без меня.
прошло 2 года,как мы с ней разошлись.
мы не ссорились.
дружили.имели сотни общих интересов.
а потом раз-и все.
спустя несколько месяцев я начала переосмысливать нашу дружбу
и просто оказалось,что я была для нее жилеткой
пользуясь мной,она совсем забывала про меня
а я так ее любила,что не замечала как мне с ней плохо.
она любила говорить "как же ты меня хорошо понимаешь"
хоть я ее и понимала,в слух я ничего не говорила,ей было достаточно киваний и тупого мычания

короче.
я считаю,что возможно существование друзей рядом
но лично с собой я не вижу такого человека
предпочитаю ничем не обязующих знакомых

----------


## огрызок тепла

а еще есть платоническая любовь. может  это и есть дружба?
хотя вот платоническая любовь между разнополыми созданиями это скорее не дружба, а просто неразделенка какая-то. в женскую дружбу я не верю. в мужскую- да кто ж вас, парней, разберет. вполне возможно, что тоже приятельские отношения, лишь бы было с кем пивка хряпнуть и футбол посмотреть. а вот дружба между мужчиной и женщиной вызывает сомнения. как говорится, один всегда любит, другой позволяет любить или просто закрывает глаза, потому что так удобнее.
а вот дружеский секс  существует или нет?вот для меня это как-то дико. друзей не надо трахать, с ними нужно дружить. но с другой стороны есть разница между другом и любовником (это я про разнополую дружбу сейчас). с другом можно переспать в принципе (ну всякое же бывает, хотя чаще отношения после этого портятся), а вот с любовником лучше не дружить. ну не получится крепкой и верной дружбы между любовниками и все тут.

----------


## <tyz.Bond

женская дружба-подлая и беспощадная.

а секс-ну,почему бы и нет?(:

он может быть.но все так же зависит от друзей...
на мой взгляд.

----------


## pobarabanus

дружбу на помойку! 
зачем это нужно? дружба это для слабых  трясущихся за свою жалкую никчемную натуру и пытающихся спастись устраивая стадообразный образ жизни.

----------


## Nocticula

я просто ржу) 
pobarabanus, вот жаль мне тебя, что ты так и не нашёл настоящего друга. вот серьёзно...жаль)

----------


## Nocticula

Стадное чувство...что ж, любовь тогда тоже - стадное чувство. все хотят любви, понимания. ты противоречив

----------


## pobarabanus

> Стадное чувство...что ж, любовь тогда тоже - стадное чувство. все хотят любви, понимания. ты противоречив


  неверно мыслите . все хотят сдохнуть . все суицидники . ибо ну если разум есть если то естественно разум толкает на суицид . и ничего я непротиворечив ненадо тут . а любовь и прочее да вы просто прекрываетесь этими какимито для вас высокими придуманными навязанными чувствами . нефига вы нехотите а просто вы под властью чьейто как марионетки бежите за любовью деньгами я незнаю чем еще да чем угодно и дрожите перед этим .

----------


## Nocticula

побарабанус он и в Африке побарабанус.
бб

----------


## pobarabanus

а вы я смотрю стерва ... нелюблю таких.

----------


## Nocticula

офф// 
я Вашей любви не жажду)

----------


## Nocticula

А вообще, мне кажется, что ты просто не можешь поверить в чувства. Это плохо. Нельзя жить и смотреть на мир вот так, как ты описал. Тогда всё таким и будет. 
Да и...люди все разные: кому-то важнее выгода (денежная), кому-то важнее человек и как раз-таки проявление его чувств. И пока я уверена, что такие люди ЕСТЬ. Я не смогу согласиться с твоим утверждением. Возможно, со временем я изменю мнение, но хотелось бы, чтобы всё-таки его изменил ты. 
Ну, или я просто всё-таки оптимист?) У каждой вещи как минимум 2 СТОРОНЫ. ты не можешь всё рассматривать только с 1ой точки зрения.
от. и сё) я думаю, полемики тут тупо бессмысленны. сколько людей - столько мнений)
Прощу прощения за мой пылкий нрав, но такое яростное высказывание о дружбе, меня взбесило.
Теперь отступаю от данной темы, дабы не тратить свои нервы, да и ваши тоже)

----------


## pobarabanus

> А вообще, мне кажется, что ты просто не можешь поверить в чувства. Это плохо. Нельзя жить и смотреть на мир вот так, как ты описал. Тогда всё таким и будет. 
> Да и...люди все разные: кому-то важнее выгода (денежная), кому-то важнее человек и как раз-таки проявление его чувств. И пока я уверена, что такие люди ЕСТЬ. Я не смогу согласиться с твоим утверждением. Возможно, со временем я изменю мнение, но хотелось бы, чтобы всё-таки его изменил ты. 
> Ну, или я просто всё-таки оптимист?) У каждой вещи как минимум 2 СТОРОНЫ. ты не можешь всё рассматривать только с 1ой точки зрения.
> от. и сё) я думаю, полемики тут тупо бессмысленны. сколько людей - столько мнений)
> Прощу прощения за мой пылкий нрав, но такое яростное высказывание о дружбе, меня взбесило.
> Теперь отступаю от данной темы, дабы не тратить свои нервы, да и ваши тоже)


  а вот я от темы неотступаю и отступать не собираюсь! я готов к полемики и защите своей точки зрения от любых нападок! вы меня неверно истолковываете причом и немного подковыркой в мой адрес. умерьте свой юношеский пыл. мы здесь свами мирно дискутируем темболее нехотелось бы с вами впадать в какието неоднозначные отношения в теме дружба уж хотябы изза уважения к вам ибо свою точку зрения на дружбу я указал ранее. я не рассматриваю с одной точки зрения я рпассматриваю из нескольких точек зрения и прихожу к самому чтонинаесть здравому разумному человеческому выводу пусть и тяжело воспринимаемому некоторыми индивидуумами. да ..сколько людей столько и мнений но очень печально что многие говоря , что у них есть якобы собственное ничем непосрамимое мнение всетаки подвергаются влиянию других индивидуумов вследствии чего приобретается стадное мышление которое увы на данный момент времени присуще большинству.

----------


## Nocticula

Просто такие темы перетёрты уже столько раз, что уже и неинтересно оспаривать...я тоже делаю свои выводы. не каждый может найти человека, настолько близкого себе, не каждый САМ умеет быть близок человеку. Так вот я попрошу Вас, раз уж тут зашла речь про уважение, уважать и меня и мою дружбу, ибо у меня она ЕСТЬ. И данным утверждением вы подвергли лёгкому оскорблению мою подругу) усомнившись в наших чувствах, так сказать.

----------


## pobarabanus

> Просто такие темы перетёрты уже столько раз, что уже и неинтересно оспаривать...я тоже делаю свои выводы. не каждый может найти человека, настолько близкого себе, не каждый САМ умеет быть близок человеку. Так вот я попрошу Вас, раз уж тут зашла речь про уважение, уважать и меня и мою дружбу, ибо у меня она ЕСТЬ. И данным утверждением вы подвергли лёгкому оскорблению мою подругу) усомнившись в наших чувствах, так сказать.


  а я вас небуду оспаривать потомучто мне лень вас оспаривать . зачем мне это нужно если вы просто напросто неосведомлены . бедная подруга жаль она неуччаствует в полемике мне бы было интересно с ней еще перетереть данную пробллематику . а зачем вы когото ищите ?зачем вам какието близкие люди для вас .. вы сама себе неможете быть близкой ..вы сначала давайте научитесь быть близкой к самой себе а потом вы скажите как я что дружбу на помойку ! найдите себя для начала хотя я сомневаюсь в вашей возможности найти себя .. вы же будете искать когото другого но только не себя .

----------


## =>>>>>

> не каждый может найти человека, настолько близкого себе, не каждый САМ умеет быть близок человеку.


 Вот это точно. 
А у меня был только один друг в жизни, это мой бывший одноклассник, т.е тот кого я мог бы назвать другом. 
Причем наша дружба началась с того, как он школе мне брызнул балончиком с газом (или с чем-то подобным) в лицо. 
Но мы вместе очень многое пережили, это были самые яркие годы, не у кого такого не было, я точно знаю )
Хотя он повлиял на развитие моей социопатии. 
Сейчас мир такой скушный, ''пазитивный'', примерный и ничто так не возбуждает сознания... 
Скучаю по тем годам. 
Друг для меня это тот человек, кто всегда поймет твои страдания и с кем ты их вместе переживаешь.

----------


## zax

> Друг для меня это тот человек, кто всегда поймет твои _страдания_ и с кем ты их вместе переживаешь


 Я добавлю: ...и когда поймёт  твои радости, это на самом деле тоже так-же редко бывает по-настоящему.

Без дружбы никакое общение между людьми не имеет ценности. (Сократ)
Дружба не нужна для жизни, она из тех вещей, без которых не нужна жизнь (К. С. Льюис).

----------


## Агата

> Дружба не нужна для жизни, она из тех вещей, без которых не нужна жизнь (К. С. Льюис).


 отличная цитата.




> "её не рисуют на асфальте загорелые до колена школьницы в виде перевёрнутой жопы, пронизанной острой стрелой.


 адовая фраза  :Wink: 




> это удовлетворение от сплетения слов и мыслей друг с другом,


 это даже не удовлетворение... это стимул к жизни, стимул жить, стимул радоваться чему-то в этом прожженном мире и, главное, стимул делать кого-то счастливым...




> из-за неё не бросаются в пролёт окна, не пускают кровь, не стонут ночами в пустых квартирах.


 ну, это неправда... по своему опыту =)




> дружба это когда ты нигде и ничей, но тепло согревает тебя изнутри сильнее всяких надуманных чувств.


 да... но это же можно сказать и про любовь  :Smile: 
вообще, хорошие мысли.

а что касается в целом о дружбе... Это то,что делает твою черно-белую жизнь цветной. это даже не о дружбе, а вообще о качественных взаимоотношениях между людьми - любовь, дружба, родство... Сложно сломить человека, когда у него есть люди/человек, с которыми он един. ведь у него есть огромный смысл жизни  - делать кого-то счастливым, заботиться о нем/о них. 
Эти чувства - очень хорошие вещи, если можно так выразиться  :Smile:  Только редкие. Часто люди за дружбу принимают приятельские отношения (ну или называют приятелей друзьями. а "друг" даже звучит, куда надежнее, крепче, уверенней , чем слишком смягченное "приятель"), а за любовь - влюбленность или еще что ...

----------


## Irene

А я не понимаю дружбу - мне не дано ((
Обыденные дружеские (дружелюбные) отношения - мой уровень.
Но я не жалуюсь - я понимаю, что это мой личный  фольт.

----------


## Sinara

а меня именно дружба ещё здесь удерживает... причем я сама сделала первые шаги, чтобы подружиться с этой девушкой (познакомились в универе), и теперь она единственная оставшаяся у меня подруга, я к ней в определенной мере привязана, а она ко мне ещё больше (у неё других близких подруг тоже нет), и если я до сих пор не ушла, то только потому, что она единственный человек, кого я боюсь сильно ранить  :Frown:  теперь ищу способы безболезненно с ней раздружиться, чтобы она меня не держала...

----------


## Unity

> а меня именно дружба ещё здесь удерживает... причем я сама сделала первые шаги, чтобы подружиться с этой девушкой (познакомились в универе), и теперь она единственная оставшаяся у меня подруга, я к ней в определенной мере привязана, а она ко мне ещё больше (у неё других близких подруг тоже нет), и если я до сих пор не ушла, то только потому, что она единственный человек, кого я боюсь сильно ранить  теперь ищу способы безболезненно с ней раздружиться, чтобы она меня не держала...


 Позвольте полюбопытствовать, – Вашей подруге известно о Вашем пограничном состоянии? Быть может, стоило бы ей Всё рассказать, поинтересоваться её мнением, узнать о её непредубеждённом взгляде на ситуацию со стороны?  :Confused:

----------


## Selbstmord

Кстати говоря да - вот если она как раз самая лучшая подруга, то ей можно рассказать все (имхо). Даже о твоем пограничном состоянии. Я думаю, она поймет.

----------


## безкровный

Позвольте мне с Вами не согласится. Я считаю, что дружба тоже необходима в этом мире, одному просто не выжить. А друг - это тот человек, который всегда на подхвате, всегда поможет, поддержит в трудную минуту, подставит плечо. Правда, таких людей очень мало. Друг хороший может быть только один, максимум два, а то все так, знакомые или просто товарищи. Это моё личное мнение.

----------


## Гражданин

Согласен, друзей много не бывает...

----------


## yourschizophrenia

друзей очень сложно обрести.  к сожалению в основном люди общаются только ради какой-то своей выгоды. или же у них самим проблем столько, что ни на кого уже сил не остается и время, обстоятельства и прочее убивают все дружеские отношения..

----------


## Unity

«…Дружба, – асексуальная форма любви» – «платонической Любви», если угодно, – всегда считала именно так.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Если поддерживаешь с кем-либо контакт, – значит, чувствуешь Что-то по отношению к этому индивидууму – в противном случае, – лишь холод и безразличие… Всё чётко. Никогда не понимала, почему некоторые люди притворяються?..  :Frown:

----------

